# فسيفساء الفن القبطى فى الحضاره البيزنطيه



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*سيفساء الفن القبطى فى الحضاره البيزنطيه
*
تعتبر الفسيفساء من أشهر الزخارف الجدارية
التي انتشرت في الفن القبطي في الحضارة البيزنطية 
وكانت تزخرف أجزاء الحوائط العلوية
أو القباب أو أنصاف القباب
كما زخرفت بها أرضيات القصور.
تعتبر الفسيفساء البيزنطية هي أقرب الفنون الصغرى
إلى العمارة بل هي أهم مظاهر الفن البيزنطي بصفة عامة

ولقد أقبل البيزنطيون على زخرفة المساحات الواسعة
على جدران البازيليكات والكنائس البيزنطية 
حيث رسمت الصور الرائعة عن طريق الجمع بين
آلاف القطع والفصوص البراقة التي كانت تتلألأ في ضوء الشموع 
حيث كانت أرضية الصور إما ذات ألوان زرقاء أو ذهبية

وتميزت الفسيفساء البيزنطية باستخدام الاسلوب
المعتمد على الخطوط الاولى
والالوان ورسم الاشخاص بهيئة مؤثرة 
ولم تساعد الفسيفساء على اظهار التجسيم بسهولة

ومن أهم نماذج الفسيفساء التي وجدت فى الكنائس الشرقية
فسيفساء ترجع إلى القرنين السادس والسابع






في كنيسة القديس ديمتري بسالونيكا
ولقد كشف عنها عام 1907م وتظهر في الزخارف الباقية 
صورة لمؤسس الكنيسة واقفا مع قديس
ولقد تميزت بالجفاف والجمود وغير ذلك
مما يميز النمط البيزنطي
وتعتبر هذه الصور من القطع البيزنطية الجميلة 
التي صممت بأسلوب قصصي تاريخي.

كان لطراز القسطنطينية في الفسيفساء 
تأثيرا واضحا في كنائس الغرب






بصفة خاصة في مدينة رافينا 
في كنيسة سان ابولينارنوفو وسان فيتالي 
التي كان قد امر بزخرفتها الامبراطور جستينان 
والكنيسة الأولى ذات أهمية فنية كبيرة 
حيث توضح صورها تطور فن الفسيفساء فى عهدين متتاليين

وتعتبر كنيسة سانت كاثرين مثالا على انتشار فن الفسيفساء البيزنطي في جميع انحاء المملكة
وتغطى زخارف الفيسفساء جميع جدران 
كنيسة سان فيتالي برافينا 
حيث يظهر الطراز البيزنطي أكثر نقاء فى هذه الكنيسة
ويتضح ذلك فى لوحتين مشهورتين الأولى تصور







الإمبراطور جستنيان في ثيابه محاطا برجال الكنيسة
وحرسه الخاص
والثانية تصور الإمبراطورة "ثيودورا" فى ثياب فاخرة
مع سيدات البلاط
ونلاحظ التأثيرات الفارسية في زخارف النسيج الفاخر 
وفى تاج الإمبراطورة المرصع بالجواهر 
وفى أسلوب رسم الأشخاص في وضع المواجهة
وسادت فترة هدوء في فن التصوير في الفترة 
التي حرمت فيها القسطنطينية رسوم الأشخاص.

[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9j5iLdHVJC0/TfFJhIwV-sI/AAAAAAAAR5Q/qrTlgrrzrzI/15-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NJet1X6tRFI/TfFJ9vN_G1I/AAAAAAAAR5o/AnbJ5isIMWM/6-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zIX8OQ3Ce60/TfFKI-vq_hI/AAAAAAAAR54/6n7AiGpvpuM/10-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-lL7E3nyF030/TfFJgkSM61I/AAAAAAAAR5M/l_zuyV9nV_o/11-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

وتعد كنيسة أيا صوفيا بالقسطنطينية عودة 
لازدهار فن الفسيفساء في القرن التاسع
حيث يقل حجم قطع الفسيفساء
وبها من اللوحات ما تعتبر من أرقى أنواع هذا الفن
وترجع صورها إلى عصور مختلفة أهم اللوحات بالفسيفساء
تلك التي تقع أعلى المدخل الجنوبي وتبين
[URL="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-m5s9QBvMT4Q/TfFJ2iS6EaI/AAAAAAAAR5k/ov0UuRRXBJI/5-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

الامبراطور جستنيان 
يقدم نموذج الكنيسة إلى العذراء والمسيح 

[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-94HlOP4MFPQ/TfFJcucrJbI/AAAAAAAAR5E/9Y9GjQA3L7o/12-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

واللوحة التي تقع على المدخل الجنوبي 
وتظهر صورة العذراء والطفل محاطين
بالامبراطور قسطنطين الأكبر 
الذي يقدم نموذجا للمدينة 
وجستنيان الذي يقدم نموذجا للكنيسة 


[URL="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-qjcPojqL5w0/TfFY8glK98I/AAAAAAAAR7E/fEbwmETQBzg/s512/18-www.ward2u.com-st-mark-Italy.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


والثالثة على المدخل الجنوبي تبين العذراء 
والطفل بين الإمبراطورين قسطنطين وجستنيان 


[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KnZeUF0CvT8/TfFY_iovs4I/AAAAAAAAR7I/tL3NmPhLyhs/s512/20-www.ward2u.com-st-mark-Italy.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ZoqroV979D0/TfFKEJc3fxI/AAAAAAAAR50/CoCIt1hoga8/8-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EfJs-7n2qJE/TfFJ-xSszQI/AAAAAAAAR5s/jVWQLgUcaVw/7-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...opU0/s512/19-www.ward2u.com-st-mark-Italy.jpg



[URL="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-me9F02FCP0E/TfFJzJMiRGI/AAAAAAAAR5g/qoftmciIRYQ/4-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

وعلى المدخل الرئيسي المؤدي من النارثكس إلى الهيكل
ويبدو المسيح محاطا بصور نصفية للعذراء
والملاك جبريل ونجد الإمبراطور المتوج ساجدا 


[URL="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-8srS5fJjtTg/TfFJcPi3FuI/AAAAAAAAR5A/VtEp5G5i7iI/s640/13-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-upFkzwWjKkY/TfFJexUZ_qI/AAAAAAAAR5I/dGA-WrTgqag/14-www.ward2u.com-Istanbul-Aya-Sofya.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

وكذلك صورة للعذراء واقفة تحمل السيد المسيح 

لقد انتشر فن الفسيفساء البيزنطي
في خارج أنحاء الإمبراطورية 
حيث استقدم الحكام الصناع الإغريق
من الإمبراطورية البيزنطية
وتظهر أمثلة لذلك في روسيا في
كنيسة القديس ميخائيل وغيرها من الأماكن

[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4U07hKCW2e8/TfFJq8Su-LI/AAAAAAAAR5Y/26P9YfWD6i8/16-www.ward2u.com-st-mark-Italy.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


أما فسيفساء كنيسة القديس مرقص في البندقية بإيطاليا 
فقد تم تنفيذ زخارفها فى فترات متفرقة

ولفن الفسيفساء نمط خاص التزمه الفنان فى تشكيل الأجسام
من قطع الفسيفساء الصغيرة والمتنوعة الألوان

ومن خصائصه 

جمود حركة الأجسام، والتزام الوضع الثابت المتكرر
في المجموعة
واجتناب إظهار محاسن الأجسام 
أو ما تبلغه العواطف من تأثير على الأعضاء 
والملامح فى الوجوه
إلى جانب تغطية مساحة الأجسام بثروة هائلة
من الزخارف المتنوعة الأولي 
والتي تفسر لنا الكثير مما بلغته الحياة البيزنطية من رخاء 
باعتبارها عاصمة الدولة الرومانية الشرقية 
مفتاح الطريق إلي بلدان الشرقيين الأدنى والأقصى

وهكذا يتضح لنا أن فن الفسيفساء البيزنطي كان فنا زخرفيا 
أضفى على فن العمارة الوجهة الزخرفية​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*
روعه جدا جدا شكراا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه جدا جدا شكراا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*



شكراا لمرورك الدائم
مرسي للتقييم الغالي
ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## ابن النبى يونان (6 فبراير 2014)

جميل جدا  ولكن ما علاقه الفن القبطى بالفسيفساء البيزنطيه ؟   جميل جدااااااا   الرب معكم


----------

